# Flipkart now stocks Heatsinks, Cabinets & PSUs



## ArjunKiller (Feb 7, 2012)

Amazing news! Flipkart now has heatsinks, cabinets, power supply units and cabinet fans for sale!


----------



## Desmond (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Flipkart now stocks Heatsinks, Cabinets & PSU's*

Nice...thanks for the info


----------



## abhijangda (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Flipkart now stocks Heatsinks, Cabinets & PSU's*

coooool


----------



## funskar (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Flipkart now stocks Heatsinks, Cabinets & PSU's*



ArjunKiller said:


> Amazing news! Flipkart now has heatsinks, cabinets, power supply units and cabinet fans for sale!



those r too costly man..
cm haf 912 cost 7.7k lol..

it is easliy available for 6.2k


----------



## tkin (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Flipkart now stocks Heatsinks, Cabinets & PSU's*

It includes tax and shipping, hdd shipping easily costs 1k.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Flipkart now stocks Heatsinks, Cabinets & PSU's*

All new additions are overpriced IMO.


----------



## v.Na5h (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Flipkart now stocks Heatsinks, Cabinets & PSU's*

elite 310 @ 3900
almost more than twice the price


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Flipkart now stocks Heatsinks, Cabinets & PSU's*

nice addition. though PSU is priced correctly, specially the Extreme Power bombs


----------



## funskar (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Flipkart now stocks Heatsinks, Cabinets & PSU's*



tkin said:


> It includes tax and shipping, hdd shipping easily costs 1k.



then y the hell they r saying free shipping on all items


----------



## tkin (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Flipkart now stocks Heatsinks, Cabinets & PSU's*



funskar said:


> then y the hell they r saying free shipping on all items


There is no such thing is a free lunch


----------



## malcolm_cg (Feb 8, 2012)

*Re: Flipkart now stocks Heatsinks, Cabinets & PSU's*

gud newz


----------



## ArjunKiller (Feb 8, 2012)

*Re: Flipkart now stocks Heatsinks, Cabinets & PSU's*

Lol, yeah... shipping charges are included.


----------



## Alok (Feb 8, 2012)

*Re: Flipkart now stocks Heatsinks, Cabinets & PSU's*

Good news . I'm looking forward to a PSU.


----------



## malcolm_cg (Feb 8, 2012)

*Re: Flipkart now stocks Heatsinks, Cabinets & PSU's*

pretty expensive comparatively


----------



## ArjunKiller (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Flipkart now stocks Heatsinks, Cabinets & PSU's*

The prices have lowered now


----------



## Sid_gamer (Feb 23, 2012)

They still need more variety in cabinets, for instance they must add more variety of full tower cabinets.
Slowly and steadily they should also start including the products of companies like NZXT, Silverstone etc.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Flipkart now stocks Heatsinks, Cabinets & PSU's*

For that we need to give them suggestions, else how do they know which is brand gives better VFM.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Flipkart now stocks Heatsinks, Cabinets & PSU's*

yes i gave them many suggestion on how to optimize flipkart for mobile users... i received a email from them and all suggestion were accepted and implemented..


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Flipkart now stocks Heatsinks, Cabinets & PSU's*

I was just writing suggestions for PC components, but my bad i was on mobile. As the text was very long Opera Mini hanged and closed and all my effort of 30 mins went into vain.


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Flipkart now stocks Heatsinks, Cabinets & PSU's*

Small selection of cabinets, I want to see some NZXT love.


----------



## Sid_gamer (Feb 23, 2012)

I suggested them to start selling cabinets some time back, i also said to them to include Corsair's liquid coolers and so they did.. They really give a ear to what we consumers speak.
Maybe we should all suggest them to start including some more brands and more variety, they will definetly listen..
And yeah i am also hoping to see NZXT on their list next.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Flipkart now stocks Heatsinks, Cabinets & PSU's*

Also some budget cabinets like Zebronics Bijli and sub 1k cabinets for budget customers.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Flipkart now stocks Heatsinks, Cabinets & PSU's*

Prices are quite high and also not to mention many high end products are missing.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Flipkart now stocks Heatsinks, Cabinets & PSU's*

only thing missing in cabinets is NZXT.prices are good now as they are including shipments.


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Flipkart now stocks Heatsinks, Cabinets & PSU's*

Ok, if they listen then tell them to stock koss portapro. I really need this phone.



sukesh1090 said:


> only thing missing in cabinets is NZXT.prices are good now as they are including shipments.


And this too. And some zebronics for those of us who don't want to spend 3k+ for a cabinet.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Flipkart now stocks Heatsinks, Cabinets & PSU's*



SuperH3art said:


> yes i gave them many suggestion on how to optimize flipkart for mobile users... i received a email from them and all suggestion were accepted and implemented..



nice 



saswat23 said:


> Also some budget cabinets like Zebronics Bijli and sub 1k cabinets for budget customers.



cheap cabinets are not included maybe cause of the below reason.


sukesh1090 said:


> prices are good now as they are including shipments.



shipping charges on a Bijli will make is compete with something like Cooler Master Elite 430 or so.


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey guys, do something for me, everyone mail them and say you need a portapro, then they will think it has high demand(which it does) and import them.


----------



## Sid_gamer (Mar 1, 2012)

Did anyone here mail them for adding more variety to their Cabinet and HSF line-up ??


----------



## LKV5649 (May 11, 2012)

Yeah awesome news!  I've recently ordered two heatsinks. They got delivered within a few days, like always. You can always trust Flipkart for it's efficiency.


----------

